# URGENT new home required!



## jodean2001 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have now re-homed my cats


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sadly to hear you have to re home your cats, try these rescues near you

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Northumberland


----------



## jodean2001 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the information - I have already tried all of these local shelters - they have all said they are full and only taking in emergencies - not sure what they categorize as an emergency though!


----------



## kattymadchris (Nov 4, 2011)

hi can you give any more info on them age, vac's, etc and any pic's would be good
thnx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

It would also be helpful to know if they are neutered.


----------



## jodean2001 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry for delayed reply - we are now in the process of moving so we are manic!!!

I have managed to find a loving family to take my girls, so I am thrilled they will be well looked after and loved.

Thanks for the interest


----------

